# Warwick Xmas Shopping Meet 14/12/07



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

We have booked with Warwick racecourse for the 14th - 16th Dec to do a bit of xmas shopping and enjoy the festive spirit.

Warwick has loads of small shops that cater for most tastes including crafts, antiques, books, open air market on Saturday etc etc.
It also has museums, and of course the castle...

Also a large selection of coffee shops and restaurants - the town has bags of character!

This link shows some of what is available:
http://www.warwick-uk.co.uk/town-map.asp

Please see meets diary below for booking details along with campsite link, and add your name if you are tempted with this one.

We have stayed here several times, so if you have any questions, please pm me or kands.

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Warwick*

Hi

Good idea, this one Sharon. There is also a retail outlet place/craft village a couple of miles away - I am racking my brains for the name of it but the tourist office would know. The site is also a working farm.

Russell


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

russel
i think the craft village is hatton country world. and the best shopping is in leamington spa which is adjacent to warwick the parade is well worth a walk down  
i'll check the diary :wink: 
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its only just up the road from me :lol: so if anybody wants to know anything ask away. Leamington is a nightmare for parking and the shops are mostly expensive. Coventry is much better for shopping I would say. Hatton Country World has lots of little craft shops and a kids farm.



Jacquie


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry Sharon, we won't be able to make that one, I ensure that Sian does all the Christmas Shopping in the local Londis, its part of her therapy. Before we moved to Wales she was a shopaholic. As long as I can keep her out of the Spar she should make a full recovery.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Sorry Sharon, we won't be able to make that one, I ensure that Sian does all the Christmas Shopping in the local Londis, its part of her therapy. Before we moved to Wales she was a shopaholic. As long as I can keep her out of the Spar she should make a full recovery.


Go on!! You know you want to!!

Sharon


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hatton Country World has a minimum facility CL. Easy walk from there to Hatton Locks.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Shopping 8O You mean real actual shopping? :roll: 

Oh my god! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

This meet is held at Warwick racecourse - Caravan Club member site, but also taking bookings from non members with additional supplement.
Hardstandings for MH's, but please tell reception when booking. Last arrival 8pm on Friday evening.
Any questions, please pm me or ring site direct on 01926 495448


----------

